# Bioware meint: Transgender-Charaktere stören euren Spielspaß nicht



## Darkmoon76 (17. Oktober 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Bioware meint: Transgender-Charaktere stören euren Spielspaß nicht* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Bioware meint: Transgender-Charaktere stören euren Spielspaß nicht*


----------



## Yojinj (17. Oktober 2019)

Kaum jemanden interessiert das wirklich, ich meine, ob nun Char XY dies oder das ist. Man stelle sich vor jemand fremdes kommt auf Euch zu und meint "Guten Tag, ich bin Hans Peter, ich bin Schwul und mit einem Hang zur Pansexualität".

Früher gab es Anderssexuelle in den Medien, unterschiedlichste Rassen und es wurde nicht extra vor gehoben. Heute wird man gefeiert wenn man dies macht? Siehe Black Panther, der erste Schwarze Superheld im Kino! Auch wenn diese Info mal hinten und vorne nicht gestimmt hat. Schwachsinn das alles.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (17. Oktober 2019)

Der einzig gute Grund, einen Charakter in eine Geschichte einzubauen ist der, dass es der Geschichte dient. Alles andere sind schlechte Gründe. Wenn obiges Kriterium erfüllt ist, darf es auch gern ein Transgender vom transsexuellen Planeten Transsilvanien sein.


----------



## Schalkmund (17. Oktober 2019)

Sich bei Mass Effect über Trans-Charaktere aufzuregen dürfte doch wohl vergebliche Liebesmühe sein. Da vögelt man doch eh jede Lebensform die bei drei nicht aufm Baum ist.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KUKnKZrsrRA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## FalloutEffect (17. Oktober 2019)

Homosexuelle Charaktere haben in Biowarespielen immer etwas aufgezwungenes, deswegen werden sie kritisiert. Wenn man sie nur einbaut, damit sie eine Minderheit repräsentieren ist das aus politisch korrekter Sicht schön, aber ich sehe das nicht als notwendig an. Ausserdem denke ich suchen sich Homosexuelle andere Indentifikationsfiguren als Dorian, Zavran oder Kaidan...


----------



## EvilReFlex (17. Oktober 2019)

Über so etwas können sich auch nur Leute bescheren, die selbst Problem mit ihrer Sexualität haben.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (17. Oktober 2019)

*Bioware meint: Transgender-Charaktere stören euren Spielspaß nicht*



FalloutEffect schrieb:


> Ausserdem denke ich suchen sich Homosexuelle andere Indentifikationsfiguren als Dorian, Zavran oder Kaidan...



Naaa, ich glaube, Dorian kam gar nicht so schlecht an. Und Zev bedient ja eh auch ein spezielleres Publikum. 

Ich persönlich finde das ja nicht weiter schlimm. Bei Krem war ich kurz verwirrt wegen der Stimme, bis mir dann ein Licht aufging. Und dann gab es da noch diese Elfe im DLC von Dragon Age 2, da war ich auch erstmal verwirrt, weil es so unvermittelt war. 

In Assassin’s Creed Syndicate gibt es ja auch einen Charakter als Transgender. Da wirkt es überhaupt nicht aufgezwungen.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (17. Oktober 2019)

Ahhh ein 50+ Kommentare Artikel, man bringe mir mein Popcorn und meine Sänfte!


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (17. Oktober 2019)

Was willst du hier mit der Sänfte? Außerdem war das meine Idee zur Lösung des Klimaproblems, du Halunke!!!11!!


----------



## Sanador (17. Oktober 2019)

Nö, nur schlecht geschriebene Charaktere stören den Spielspaß!


----------



## Loosa (17. Oktober 2019)

Hmm, bisschen Popcorn-lastige Schlagzeile. 
Soweit ich die Quelle verstehe, drehte sich die Frage um die Schwierigkeit so eine Figur einzubauen. Und das außer dem Mehraufwand nichts dagegen spricht, weil es nichts am Spielerlebnis ändert.



Yojinj schrieb:


> Siehe Black Panther, der erste Schwarze Superheld im Kino! Auch wenn diese Info mal hinten und vorne nicht gestimmt hat. Schwachsinn das alles.



Kann man so sehen, wenn man glaubt der Hype entstand weil ein Schwarzer einen Superhelden in der Hauptrolle spielte. Kratzt halt nichtmal an der Oberfläche, warum der Film so einen Meilenstein darstellte.


----------



## BOMBER2 (17. Oktober 2019)

Die sollten sich erstmal wieder darauf besinnen brauchbare Spiele zu basteln bevor sie sich mit so einem bullshit auseinander setzen... wenn das so weiter geht sind die in Zukunft eh nicht mehr relevant, da können in ihren Spielen noch so viele Charactere mit 800 verschiedenen Geschlechtern rumrennen oder welche die sich als Bratpfanne identifizieren. Meine letzte Hoffnung ist eigentlich Dragon Age 4, den ersten hab ich echt geliebt.  Wenn das aber wieder so ne JNummer wie Anthem oder das letzte MassEffect wird dann wars das für mich entgültig mit BioWare.


----------



## RedDragon20 (17. Oktober 2019)

Das Problem sind gar nicht homosexuelle oder Transgender in Biowares Titeln. Sondern dass einem das dermaßen plump und schlecht geschrieben aufs Auge gedrückt wird, dass man manchmal brechen mag. 

Die Dialoge und Charaktere waren in DA: Origins beispielsweise noch echt gut und super geschrieben. Manchmal bekam man früher, manchmal später Kenntnis über die Sexualität und sexuelle Orientierung der Gefährten, aber nie wurde es einem so aufs Auge gedrückt, wie in Mass Effect 3, DA: Inquisition, oder ME Andromeda. 

Das Motiv Biowares dahinter mag völlig korrekt sein. Aber weniger ist mehr.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (17. Oktober 2019)

Naja, weder Zev noch Leliana waren sonderlich subtil, was die Flexibilität ihrer Sexualität anbelangt. Der eine baggert kurz nach seiner Begnadigung, die andere brauchte zwei gute Geschenke und schon machte sie meiner Warden zweideutige Komplimente
Ich finde jetzt nicht, dass man da in Origins zurückhaltender war.


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Oktober 2019)

Welches der 722439235 Geschlechter wollen sie dann eigentlich nehmen?


----------



## Aeternitatis (17. Oktober 2019)

Schwule, Lesben oder Transgender kommen mittlerweile in jedem Spiel, Film und Serie vor. Ich muss schon als hetero Mann an mit zweifeln ob ich noch normal bin.


----------



## Wynn (17. Oktober 2019)

Wenn sie zur Story haben und einen glaubwürdigen Hintergrund wie bei Bioware kein Problem.

Wenn sie einfach nur so reingepatcht werden um zu sagen wir haben solche charaktere und die story und dialoge fade sind dann ist es immer schlecht


----------



## matrixfehler (17. Oktober 2019)

*LGBT* ist genau so normal wie "Normal" auch ^^
Ich finde, es hat dieselbe Berechtigung in Spielen und Filmen/Serien thematisiert zu werden wie alles andere.

Wer sich ernsthaft daran stört, sollte vielleicht mal überprüfen in welchem Jahr er lebt...


----------



## MrFob (17. Oktober 2019)

Also mich haben die LGBTQ Charaktere in BW Spielen eigentlich nie gestoert. Im Gegenteil, Krem in DA: Inquisition fand ich einen ziemlich gut eingebundenen Transgender Charakter. Denn es wurde einem auch nicht in jedem Dialog auf die Nase gebunden. Man konnte sie/ihn halt einmal drauf ansprechen, Iron Bull hat halt hier und da mal einen dummen Spruch rausgehauen (was aber auch zu ihm gepasst hat) und gut war's. Gestoert hatte das mMn ueberhaupt nicht.

Auch diese ganze "Kontroverse" um diesen einen NPC in der ersten Bassi in ME: Andromeda fand ich voellig uebertrieben. Klar, das mag vielleicht nicht gerade ein Glanzstueck im BW Writing gewesen sein, aber gerade in Andromeda haben die Autoren an anderen Stellen wesentlich schlimmeres verbrochen.

Das einzige, was mich etwas irritiert hat war, als sie Jaal im Nachhinein noch auf bisexuell gepatcht haben, weil sich irgendwelche Snowflakes laut genug auf Twitter und Reddit beschwert haben. Das hatte jetzt aber auch weniger damit zu tun, dass er nun bi war (ist ja eh ein Alien ) sondern ich fand es halt nur uncool, einen Charakter im Nachhinein auf Fan Wunsch noch so zu aendern. Das zeugte fuer mich davon, dass die Autoren eigentlich von Anfang an gar keine wirkliche eigene Vorstellung davon hatten, wie der Charakter sein sollte und das spricht nicht gerade fuer sie.

Aber sonst, who cares?


----------



## 1xok (17. Oktober 2019)

Die Erzeugnisse der Spielindustrie sind inhaltlich oft keine Meisterwerke wie z.B. der Film Hundstage von 1975. 

LGBT-Charaktere haben in Spielen oft keine weiteren Eigenschaften, die es einem ermöglichen würden sich mit dem Charakter zu identifizieren.  Die Art und Weise wie diese Figuren in die Spiele gekippt werden, wirkt in vielen Fällen einfach künstlich. 

Dagegen hat sich noch niemand an dem Queer-Setting von "Life is Strange" oder "The Last of Us" gestört, weil es einfach in die Story eingebunden ist. 

Natürlich hat unsere Gesellschaft bis heute große Probleme mit Homophobie und vergleichbaren Störungen. Spiele können grundsätzlich dazu beitragen Vorurteile abzubauen.


----------



## Siriuz (17. Oktober 2019)

Nie drauf geachtet, ist mir ehrlich gesagt egal. Brauch ich ehrlich gesagt nicht.


----------



## xaan (17. Oktober 2019)

Åsa Roos schrieb:
			
		

> Einen Charakter im  Spiel zu haben, der Nichtbinär oder Transgender ist, wirkt sich nicht  wirklich auf das Spielerlebnis aus."


Das ist nur halb richtig. Ein LGBT-Charakter stört nur dann die Spielerfahrung nicht, wenn er nicht schlampig und wurstfingrig geschrieben wurde. Sonst nämlich kommt sich der Spieler von oben belehrt vor. Und das stört die Spielerfahrung sehr. Mindestens kann man dann den Charakter nicht mehr ernst nehmen.

Bioware hat da in ihren Spielen sowohl gute als auch echt schlechte Beispiele. Aber am bisher besten hat Ubisoft es mit Watch Dogs 2 gemacht. Allein weil dort die sexuelle Orientierung der Charaktere überhaupt nicht referenziert wird. Das gesamte Spiel behandelt jeden Charakter mit dem selben Respekt. Und genau das ist die positive Aussage, die bei Bioware manchmal fehlt.


----------



## Loosa (17. Oktober 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Das Problem sind gar nicht homosexuelle oder Transgender in Biowares Titeln. Sondern dass einem das dermaßen plump und schlecht geschrieben aufs Auge gedrückt wird, dass man manchmal brechen mag.



Da will ich dir gar nicht widersprechen.

Aber seien wir mal ehrlich... das trifft in Spielen auf fast alle erotischen Kontakte zu. 
Es ist echt selten, dass die Story niveaumäßig da mal über Fremdschämen oder pubertierendem Kichern liegt.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (17. Oktober 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Das Problem sind gar nicht homosexuelle oder Transgender in Biowares Titeln. Sondern dass einem das dermaßen plump und schlecht geschrieben aufs Auge gedrückt wird, dass man manchmal brechen mag.
> 
> Die Dialoge und Charaktere waren in DA: Origins beispielsweise noch echt gut und super geschrieben. Manchmal bekam man früher, manchmal später Kenntnis über die Sexualität und sexuelle Orientierung der Gefährten, aber nie wurde es einem so aufs Auge gedrückt, wie in Mass Effect 3, DA: Inquisition, oder ME Andromeda.
> 
> Das Motiv Biowares dahinter mag völlig korrekt sein. Aber weniger ist mehr.



Meine Rede.
(Schlecht geschriebenes) Beispiel, welches ich mir aus den eigenen Fingern sauge:

Der Versuch es etwas komplexer einzubauen: 
Die Hauptfigur bekommt gar nicht mit, daß einer der Gefährten schwul ist.
Bis, in einem unbeobachteten Moment, der Held in der Spiegelung eines Fensters sieht, daß sein Kamerad die zu befreiende männliche Geisel nach dem Aufknacken der Türe flüchtig küsst, bevor beide zur Schmiere stehenden Hauptfigur zurückkehren.
a.)Positiv-ungläubige Reaktion im Auswahlrad:
"Das war aber ein sehr intensiver sozialistischer Bruderkuss, nicht schlecht, ihr kennt euch wohl schon?"
b.)Neutral-verschwiegene Reaktion im Auswahlrad:
"Der Held schweigt."
c.)Negativ-verspottende Reaktion im Auswahlrad:
"Ich hatte schon die ganze Zeit das Gefühl, daß du eine verdammte Tucke bist."
Auf diesen Optionen kann dann später im Verlauf der Geschichte weiter aufgebaut werden, wenn gewünscht.

Bzw. die Holzhammermethode:
Der Held lernt den Kameraden kennen, der Begleiter stellt sich vor.
"Hi ich bin Schwulando McGay, Beruf homosexueller Söldner und in meiner Freizeit leite ich den Verein für homosexuelle Waffennarren.
So, da das geklärt ist, wie wärs gehen wir aufs Zimmer?"
Da gibts nix mehr zu tun (auf was will man da noch groß aufbauen oder Story einfügen) außer ihn zu pimpern und zu hoffen, daß er nicht in jedem zweiten Satz dich erinnert, daß er auch ja schwul ist.
(Für schwul einfach was anderes LGBTQ+ whatever einfügen, je nach Bedürfnis)

Edit:
Ich fand der Magier Anders aus Dragon Age: Origins – Awakening ist so ein Kandidat der umgeschrieben wurde.
In Awakening hatte man kaum einen Hint.
In Dragon Age 2 fällt er nach gefühlt ein zwei Gesprächsreihen direkt mit der Tür ins Haus, was mich bei dem Charakter komplett überrascht und rausgeholt hat.


----------



## HandsomeLoris (17. Oktober 2019)

Es kommt halt immer drauf an, wie man das umsetzt. Ubisoft machte das z.B. sehr gut: da waren Charaktere wie die Transgender-Bürgermeisterin in Watch Dogs 2 einfach da; sie war die Bürgermeisterin und basta.
Wenn man das dann aber richtig breitwalzen würde, vielleicht sogar noch in moralisch-belehrender Art, würde es auf jeden Fall nervig. Sowas ist mir aber glücklicherweise noch in keinem Spiel begegnet.


----------



## Loosa (17. Oktober 2019)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Meine Rede.
> (Schlecht geschriebenes) Beispiel, welches ich mir aus den eigenen Fingern sauge



Nicht aus den Fingern gesogen, nur ein Beispiel das ich aktuell kenne.
Ich spielte Mass Effect 3 mit der Schwester weil ich die Animationen erträglicher fand - und baggerte einfach alles an um zu sehen was denn verfügbar wäre (soviel zum Realismus ).

Mein RPG Horizont ist beschränkt, und Drehbücher sind oft mies. Aber hattest du jemals etwas nahe an dem was du geschrieben hast? Von einem Homosexuellen direkt plump angebaggert, oder dass du auf so eine Situation reagieren musstest? Vielleicht abgesehen von absichtlich überzeichneten Figuren.

/edit: sorry, anscheinend Dragons Age? Wie belastend war das? 
Oder anders, wäre deine Reaktion anders ausgefallen, wenn sich eine Hundertjährige auf dich geschmissen hätte?


/nocheinedit: Bin öfter mal in RL angebaggert worden. Was Wunder, die Studentenwohnung lag mitten im Schwulenviertel. Und das ging von übelst plump bis sehr charmant. Von zwei Köpfe kleiner mit Bierbauch, der zu seinem Freund auf der anderen Straßenseite zeigte, wie eifersüchtig der gerade guckt, bis cooler Kellner, der meine Freundin fragte (war of Klo) ob ich denn zu haben wäre.
Ich fühlte mich tatsächlich geschmeichelt... aber mit einem amüsierten "uhhh, no thanks" oder einem entrüsteten "he's mine" (von meiner Ex) war die Sache aus der Welt. That's life. Und wann wird Mann schon mal angebaggert?


----------



## MichaelG (17. Oktober 2019)

Du meinst wohl eher ME: A ? Shepard konnte zwar männlich sein oder weiblich hatte aber keine Geschwister.


----------



## MrFob (18. Oktober 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Oder anders, wäre deine Reaktion anders ausgefallen, wenn sich eine Hundertjährige auf dich geschmissen hätte?



Dafuer musst du schon AC: Odyssey spielen.


----------



## Loosa (18. Oktober 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl eher ME: A ? Shepard konnte zwar männlich sein oder weiblich hatte aber keine Geschwister.



Ups, da hast du Recht. Sollte es vielleicht mal wieder spielen? 
Die Gesichtsanimationen waren vor Andromeda auch nicht geschlechtswechselmies!

Wobei sie mit ihrem starren Blick zugegebenermaßen nur minimal besser war, als sein superhipster Bart.


----------



## Loosa (18. Oktober 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> Dafuer musst du schon AC: Odyssey spielen.



War eigentlich klar, dass es sowas schonmal in ein Spiel geschafft hat. 
Aber das meinte ich auch damit. Als Spieler lacht man über so ein Mütterchen. Eine lustig-schräge, skurille Situation. Und wischt sie danach beiseite?


----------



## LostViking (18. Oktober 2019)

Die können von mir aus soviele Nichtbinäre oder Transgender Charaktere einbauen wie sie wollen, ändert nur leider nichts an der unterdurchschnittlichen Qualität ihrer letzten Titel.


----------



## HolgerHans (18. Oktober 2019)

Solange Bioware grottig schlechte Spiele und Kindergarten-Storywriting abliefert, helfen selbst die schwulsten Lesben Charaktere nicht mehr...

Aber ähnlich wie in der Film-Industrie scheinen sich die Studios um Qualität der Geschichten oder Figuren Entwicklung an sich wenig zu interessieren. 
 Stattdessen setzt man auf platte Lady Gaga Abziehbilder Charakter und hofft das würde reichen, siehe Ghostbusters etc.


----------



## Loosa (18. Oktober 2019)

Stimme soweit 100% zu, dass Spiele bessere Storyboards brauchen. Absolut!



HolgerHans schrieb:


> Stattdessen setzt man auf platte Lady Gaga Abziehbilder Charakter und hofft das würde reichen, siehe Ghostbusters etc.



Yupp, Popcorn verkauft sich leider immer super. Superhelden-Galore hängt mir zum Hals raus. 
Und billige Neuauflagen sind... meist billig. Wobei ich das Total Recall Remake nichtmal schlecht fand.

Was sonst noch so erschienen ist?

Interstellar
There will be Blood
Darkest Hour
Wolf of Wallstreet
Männer die auf Ziegen starren
Inception
Dunkirk
Birdman
Lincoln
Red Sparrow
12 Years a Slave
Spotlight
Adjustment Bureau
Captain Fantastic
The Martian
Phantastische Tierwesen
Lucy
In Time
Three Billboards
Gravity
Moneyball
...
?

Ganz ab von den richtig guten Serien, die es seit einigen Jahren gibt.
Ältere Sachen wie Shawshank Redemption fange ich gar nicht erst an.


----------



## Enisra (18. Oktober 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Stimme soweit 100% zu, dass Spiele bessere Storyboards brauchen. Absolut!
> 
> Yupp, Popcorn verkauft sich leider immer super. Superhelden-Galore hängt mir zum Hals raus.
> 
> ...



zum 1.
Das Problem ist, dass es einem oft auf's Auge gedrückt wird, was meist den Negativen Effekt hat, dabei geht es ja besser wie bei Star Trek Into Darkness, bei Apex Legends oder auch Mass Effect 3 mit unserem Shuttle Piloten, auch wenn da die Idlehaltung jetzt nicht unbedingt zu den Trauernden Szenen passen

zu 2.
Ich glaube die Liste lässt sich noch ewig weiterführen wenn man nochmal auf die Trailer veröffentlichungen schaut
Und man muss die Mimimi-Fraktion fragen die immer wieder behauptet das Hollywood sicht neues einfallen ließe: Und? Wie viele von den Genannten Titeln haste geschaut? Merkste Selber ... naja, eher nicht...


----------



## Gast1664917803 (18. Oktober 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> und baggerte einfach alles an um zu sehen was denn verfügbar wäre (soviel zum Realismus ).


Wie du baggerst nicht alles an was bei zwei auf den Bäumen ist? Macht man das anders? 



Loosa schrieb:


> Aber hattest du jemals etwas nahe an dem was du geschrieben hast? Von einem Homosexuellen direkt plump angebaggert, oder dass du auf so eine Situation reagieren musstest? Vielleicht abgesehen von absichtlich überzeichneten Figuren.



Jo Loveparade auf einem Wagen wo man nicht wirklich fliehen kann...und auch nicht körperlich agieren kann (zu voll, zu auffällig).
Wenn du was zum Schmunzeln haben willst, stell dir einfach einen 2 Meter Türsteher vor, der mit leichter Panik in Slowmo (besagtes zu voll) vor einem fummelnden 1.65m Paradiesvogel zu fliehen versucht...muß man erlebt haben, um sich noch einfacher in manche Frauen hineinversetzen zu können.  
Aber das ist aber auch wieder eine ganz andere Situation, als wenn ich mit einer Gruppe Abenteurer losziehe, die ich als Hauptfigur mir ja mehr oder weniger aussuche (wobei das Spiel ja einen oftmals zu bestimmten Begleitern zwingt).



Loosa schrieb:


> /edit: sorry, anscheinend Dragons Age? Wie belastend war das?
> Oder anders, wäre deine Reaktion anders ausgefallen, wenn sich eine Hundertjährige auf dich geschmissen hätte?
> /nocheinedit: Bin öfter mal in RL angebaggert worden. Was Wunder, die Studentenwohnung lag mitten im Schwulenviertel. Und das ging von übelst plump bis sehr charmant. Von zwei Köpfe kleiner mit Bierbauch, der zu seinem Freund auf der anderen Straßenseite zeigte, wie eifersüchtig der gerade guckt, bis cooler Kellner, der meine Freundin fragte (war of Klo) ob ich denn zu haben wäre.
> Ich fühlte mich tatsächlich geschmeichelt... aber mit einem amüsierten "uhhh, no thanks" oder einem entrüsteten "he's mine" (von meiner Ex) war die Sache aus der Welt. That's life. Und wann wird Mann schon mal angebaggert?



Das Problem an dem Charakter Anders war ja, daß man ihn so gar nicht aus dem ersten Teil kannte.
Tatsächlich hat er grob das Template "erfolgloser Möchtegern-Macho mit frechen Sprüchen"
Im zweiten Teil war er dann plötzlich dieser überkrass überzeichnete Schwule, der auch noch um es zu toppen teilweise voll emotional/weinerlich war und wie gesagt mit der Tür ins Haus fällt.
Das war nicht belastend sondern halt einfach nur tierisch störend, weil du nicht um diese Dialoge herummanövrieren konntest, egal was du versucht hast - die Konversation wird dir aufgezwungen.
Bei anderen Charakteren konntest du bestimmte Dialoge umgehen.
Noch besser, du kannst ihn mehrmals abweisen, kriegst dann aber total die Negativpunkte, so wie wenn du andere Charaktere praktisch psychisch und physisch misshandelst.
Das fand ich auch heftig gegenüber der G-Community, den so darzustellen - denn bei anderen Charakteren (zum Beispiel) weiblichen Chars habe ich so einen Handlungsstrang nie gesehen. (Bitte korrigiert mich wenn euch was einfällt)
Diese Community fand das nämlich auch nicht so lustig, ich zitiere mal:



> Straight male gamers aren't the only ones upset, however. "As a homosexual playing Dragon Age 2, I've witnessed the worst stereotype [of] homosexual characters in this game. If you refuse to make your moves on a gay character then you [receive] rivalry points for not wanting to be gay for the character," another gamer wrote on a petition to have Gaider fired. His issue is that the character seems to further a stereotype of gay men as being sex-crazed and unable to deal with rejection from straight men.
> "The stereotype of homosexuality needing to be something that is shoved back into a closet because it makes other people uncomfortable is one about being tolerated on other peoples' terms," an article on the website GayGamer stated. "It is not about being accepted, and politely denied. It also mistakes that all gay men want to have sex with straight men, and cannot take no for an answer—an erroneous assumption, and it is that assumption that should be combated, which Dragon Age 2 does not perpetuate." *arstechnica.com*





Loosa schrieb:


> War eigentlich klar, dass es sowas schonmal in ein Spiel geschafft hat.
> Aber das meinte ich auch damit. Als Spieler lacht man über so ein Mütterchen. Eine lustig-schräge, skurille Situation. Und wischt sie danach beiseite?



Ja das ist lustig gelöst...das ist der Unterschied zu einfach nur nervig im vorherigen Fall.
Gut ich bin mir sicher, daß die Grannypornfraktion hier wahrscheinlich protestiert warum man *kein* Schäferstündchen mit der flotten Griechin haben kann.


----------



## RedDragon20 (18. Oktober 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> Dafuer musst du schon AC: Odyssey spielen.


Die Quest fand ich sogar ziemlich witzig. Der arme Kerl, für den das Elixier gedacht war, tat mir schon ein wenig Leid.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (18. Oktober 2019)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Im zweiten Teil war er dann plötzlich dieser überkrass überzeichnete Schwule, der auch noch um es zu toppen teilweise voll emotional/weinerlich war und wie gesagt mit der Tür ins Haus fällt.
> vorherigen Fall.



Ich bin ja eine große Freundin von DA2 und der „Kirkwall-Gang“. 
Aber Anders ist generell sehr überzeichnet und anstrengend. 

Wenn man mit einer weiblichen Hawke spielt, fällt er im ca. zweiten Dialog nach seiner Rekrutierung mit der Tür ins Haus und führt sich auf, als würde man sich schon ewig kennen und miteinander flirten. 
Ich habe diesen Dialog nun schon häufig gespielt und immer wieder schüttelt es mich, wenn die Stelle kommt. Das liegt also nicht an seiner Ausrichtung, der ist einfach komplett drüber, egal, welches Geschlecht er anbaggert. 

DA2 war da eh nicht so gut aufgestellt von der Auswahl her.


----------



## schokoeis (18. Oktober 2019)

HolgerHans schrieb:


> Stattdessen setzt man auf platte Lady Gaga Abziehbilder Charakter und hofft das würde reichen, siehe Ghostbusters etc.



Vorsicht, "A Star is born" soll ganz gut gewesen sein, rottentomatoes 90%, Audience immerhin 79%.


----------



## Worrel (18. Oktober 2019)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Sich bei Mass Effect über Trans-Charaktere aufzuregen dürfte doch wohl vergebliche Liebesmühe sein. Da vögelt man doch eh jede Lebensform die bei drei nicht aufm Baum ist.


Ähm, nein?
Ich war beim Durchspielen viel zu sehr damit beschäftigt _badass _zu sein, als daß mich Sexszenen interessiert hätten.
Zumal das ja eh nur _"Entscheide dich oft genug für Character X in den Gesprächsoptionen, um ein Ingame Cinematic über Sex mit diesem Char zu sehen." _ist.

Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt auch nicht, was das soll. Mich hat noch nie interessiert, ob zB Lara Croft hetero, lesbisch, bi, S oder M oder eine vegan-aphroditische Furry Liebhaberin ist, die beim Sex gerne Texte von James Joyce vorliest.
Das ändert doch exakt rein gar nichts daran, wie ich in Tomb #1543 zu dem Secret über der Statue gelange oder die Falle X überwinde.
Ich frag mich doch beim Schach auch nicht, mit wem die Königin es am liebsten treibt.

Inklusion funktioniert außerdem am Besten, wenn man sie gar nicht erwähnt. Beim Film sehr gut zu sehen beim Klassiker "Rope"/"Cocktail für eine Leiche", bei der zwar die Täter ein homosexuelles Paar sind, das aber nie im Geringsten jenseits von "wir fahren demnächst zusammen in Urlaub" angesprochen wird. Denn es ist schlicht nicht das Thema, von dem die Geschichte handelt. Es sind einfach 2 Homosexuelle. Genauso wie der eine Typ ne Brille auf hat und der andere dunkle Haare hat. Das ist einfach so - es ist Teil der Charakterzeichnung, aber für die Handlung völlig irrelevant.


----------



## chris74bs (18. Oktober 2019)

Finde die Einstellung sehr gut, in der heutigen Zeit sollte man doch tolerant genug sein. Wenn es jemand wircklich dermasen stört muss man das Spiel ja nicht kaufen.

Anders in DA2 ist so oder so speziell. Dorian in DAI finde ich eigentlich ganz gut gelungen, obwohl er auch nervig sein kann.


----------



## MichaelG (18. Oktober 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Stimme soweit 100% zu, dass Spiele bessere Storyboards brauchen. Absolut!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja Dunkirk ist halt typisches Hollywood. Teils nobrainer Szenen. Aber die Spezialeffekte passen schon. Es gibt jedoch deutlich bessere Filme/Serien zum Thema 2. WK. Allen voran Band of Brothers u.a.


----------



## devilsreject (18. Oktober 2019)

Mir ist das ganze Thema komplett egal sowohl virtuell als auch real, jeder soll machen wie ihm/ihr/es beliebt. Das einzige was ich nicht möchte ist mit anderer Leute Sexualität beslästigt werden, ich hab meine eigene und die reicht mir völlig 

In Spielen nehme ich das nichtmal mehr aktiv war, einfach weil es für mich persönlich keine Rolle spielt ob X mit X oder mit Y in die Kiste steigt, davon habe ich nichts mehr oder weniger  Außer es wird mir als absolutes muss präsentiert mit dem subtilen Unterton ich wäre mit meiner eigenen Sexualität ungewöhnlich ... den Diversität lebt ja von Divers und nicht von monton..


----------



## Spiritogre (18. Oktober 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Kann man so sehen, wenn man glaubt der Hype entstand weil ein Schwarzer einen Superhelden in der Hauptrolle spielte. Kratzt halt nichtmal an der Oberfläche, warum der Film so einen Meilenstein darstellte.



Der Film war gut aber sicherlich kein Meilenstein. Vor zehn Jahren hätte er kaum deswegen für Aufruhr gesorgt. Das ist einfach ein modernes Hype-Thema.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (18. Oktober 2019)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich bin ja eine große Freundin von DA2 und der „Kirkwall-Gang“.
> Aber Anders ist generell sehr überzeichnet und anstrengend.
> 
> Wenn man mit einer weiblichen Hawke spielt, fällt er im ca. zweiten Dialog nach seiner Rekrutierung mit der Tür ins Haus und führt sich auf, als würde man sich schon ewig kennen und miteinander flirten.
> ...



Ahhh....jetzt versteh ich warum ein Kollege meinte, Anders wäre Bi.
Ich dachte zuerst, weil er im ersten Teil (bei einem männlichen Hauptcharakter) nur auf Mädels steht und die Hälfte seiner Sprüche dazu abgibt, daß mein Kumpel davon ausging, daß er bi ist, da er im zweiten Teil dann wieder ärgst den männlichen Hauptcharakter anmacht.
Das er im zweiten Teil einfach beide Seiten bearbeitet, daran hab ich jetzt nicht gedacht (aus Mangel an einem eigenen Playthrough mit einem weiblichen Helden).


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (18. Oktober 2019)

*Bioware meint: Transgender-Charaktere stören euren Spielspaß nicht*



LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Ahhh....jetzt versteh ich warum ein Kollege meinte, Anders wäre Bi.



Joa, Anders mag Männer, Frauen und Katzen. ;-D

Ich glaube tatsächlich, das Einzige, was er nicht bespringen würde, sind Templer und Fenris.


----------



## Lucatus (18. Oktober 2019)

wenns saints row wäre oder cyberpunk aber das ist Mass Effect da passt sowas irgendwie nicht wirklich rein. einfach nur wegen ner so ner dummen Agenda. denke mal die Transgender Spiele von Andromeda sind wahrscheinlich verärgert das grade die Transgender NPCs mehr als schlecht geschrieben bzw umgesetzt worden


----------



## Batze (18. Oktober 2019)

Wenn ein Gamer Studio mein das es weiterkommt weil es mit der SJW Welle schwimmt und sonst nichts zu bieten hat, na dann gute Nacht.


----------



## Lucatus (18. Oktober 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Wenn ein Gamer Studio mein das es weiterkommt weil es mit der SJW Welle schwimmt und sonst nichts zu bieten hat, na dann gute Nacht.



Ein Blick auf das Entwicklerteam spricht Bände


----------



## Batze (18. Oktober 2019)

Lucatus schrieb:


> Ein Blick auf das Entwicklerteam spricht Bände



Was hat das Entwickler Team damit zu tun?


----------



## Spiritogre (18. Oktober 2019)

Lucatus schrieb:


> Ein Blick auf das Entwicklerteam spricht Bände


Sie haben sich ja auch Rat von Anita geholt...



Batze schrieb:


> Was hat das Entwickler Team damit zu tun?


Auf dem Gruppenfoto mit Anita war ein Mann, der Rest waren, zumindest optisch, ziemliche "Öko-Tanten".


----------



## Worrel (18. Oktober 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Auf dem Gruppenfoto mit Anita war ein Mann, der Rest waren, zumindest optisch, ziemliche "Öko-Tanten".


Mal ganz davon abgesehen, ob es eine gute Idee ist, Leute nur nach ihrem Aussehen zu beurteilen ... wo siehst du hier auch nur eine "Öko-Tante"?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder ist in deinen Augen eine Frau schon  eine "Öko-Tante", wenn sie eine Jeans oder ein buntes T-Shirt trägt?


----------



## Batze (18. Oktober 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Mal ganz davon abgesehen, ob es eine gute Idee ist, Leute nur nach ihrem Aussehen zu beurteilen ... wo siehst du hier auch nur eine "Öko-Tante"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich sehe da eine haufen Frauen und nur Einen Mann. Also sieht schon etwas komisch aus.


----------



## Worrel (18. Oktober 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Ich sehe da eine haufen Frauen und nur Einen Mann. Also sieht schon etwas komisch aus.


Stimmt zugegebenermaßen. *Gleich*berechtigung sähe in Optimalverteilung anders aus. Aber das war jetzt ja nicht die Frage.


----------



## Batze (18. Oktober 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Stimmt zugegebenermaßen. *Gleich*berechtigung sähe in Optimalverteilung anders aus. Aber das war jetzt ja nicht die Frage.



Wie war denn die Frage?


----------



## Worrel (18. Oktober 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Wie war denn die Frage?


Ich denke, wenn du in der Lage bist, die Fragen mit dem Bild zu zitieren, solltest du eigentlich auch in der Lage sein, ein wenig am Bild vorbei zu schauen, um die Frage(n) zu finden.


----------



## Batze (19. Oktober 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich denke, wenn du in der Lage bist, die Fragen mit dem Bild zu zitieren, solltest du eigentlich auch in der Lage sein, ein wenig am Bild vorbei zu schauen, um die Frage(n) zu finden.



Nö bin ich nicht.


----------



## Spiritogre (19. Oktober 2019)

Also für mich sieht auch der eine Mann ziemlich nach Öko-Tante aus. Ein paar der Frauen wirken aber zugegeben relativ normal.


----------



## Enisra (19. Oktober 2019)

also wenn das Ökotanten sind, nun, dann würde ich mich mal wieder mehr raus trauen und mir Menschen ansehen


----------



## Batze (19. Oktober 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> also wenn das Ökotanten sind, nun, dann würde ich mich mal wieder mehr raus trauen und mir Menschen ansehen



Du traust dich raus in die Welt. Also das wäre ja mal was ganz neues.
Hey, Hört mal zu, Enisra geht mal raus und sieht ein wenig die Welt wie sie ist. Wunder geschehen noch.


----------



## Worrel (19. Oktober 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Nö bin ich nicht.


Wenn ein Posting so dumm ist, daß es keine Antwort verdient, aber du dennoch den Drang verspürst, reagieren zu müssen ...:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Batze (19. Oktober 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wenn ein Posting so dumm ist, daß es keine Antwort verdient, aber du dennoch den Drang verspürst, reagieren zu müssen ...:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumme postings verlangen eben dumme antworten.


----------



## Worrel (19. Oktober 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Dumme postings verlangen eben dumme antworten.


Nope. Not going down that road. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedDragon20 (19. Oktober 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Also für mich sieht auch der eine Mann ziemlich nach Öko-Tante aus. Ein paar der Frauen wirken aber zugegeben relativ normal.


Man sieht, was man sehen will. Keinen dieser Menschen auf diesem Foto würde ich auf der Straße als "Öko" identifizieren können.

Hast du denn konkrete Beispiele, wie du darauf gekommen bist?


----------



## Batze (19. Oktober 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Man sieht, was man sehen will. Keinen dieser Menschen auf diesem Foto würde ich auf der Straße als "Öko" identifizieren können.


Ich sehe da sofort 10 Ökos und 15 Grünen Wähler. Eben wie du sagst, das was man sehen will.
Und auf der Strasse reicht 1-2 Frage und dazu 1-2 Antworten. Und die Fragen müssen noch nicht mal Politisch sein.
Indoktrinierte Grüne Menschen erkennt man sofort, schon weil sie bei allem ausweichen und versuchen Gegenfragen zu stellen wo es kein Spielraum gibt wenn man sie genau die Fragen stellt was eben wirklich Grün ist.


----------



## RedDragon20 (19. Oktober 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Ich sehe da sofort 10 Ökos und 15 Grünen Wähler. Eben wie du sagst, das was man sehen will.
> Und auf der Strasse reicht 1-2 Frage und dazu 1-2 Antworten. Und die Fragen müssen noch nicht mal Politisch sein.
> Indoktrinierte Grüne Menschen erkennt man sofort, schon weil sie bei allem ausweichen und versuchen Gegenfragen zu stellen wo es kein Spielraum gibt wenn man sie genau die Fragen stellt was eben wirklich Grün ist.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


What?

Du verwechselst hier gerade soziale Interaktion mit dem Aussehen. Und um letzteres ging es gerade. Keiner dieser Menschen ist rein vom Aussehen her als "Öko" zu identifizieren.
Mal abgesehen davon, dass man auf der Straße nicht jeden wildfremden Menschen anspricht.  

Sowas unsinniges und, mit Verlaub, strutzdummes hab ich selbst von dir noch nie gelesen. Ich bin mir sicher, dass du das besser kannst. Also nochmal bitte.


----------



## Worrel (19. Oktober 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Eben wie du sagst, das was man sehen will.


Ich weiß nicht ... wäre es nicht unter Umständen eventuell vielleicht möglicherweise ganz sinnvoll, erstmal das zu sehen, *was da ist*? Anstatt sich seine persönliche (Alp)Traumwelt über die Realität drüber zu pinseln?
Mit Fakten statt gefühlten (Un)Wahrheiten läßt sich übrigens auch besser und möglicherweise sogar Ergebnis orientiert diskutieren. Das wäre gerade für ein Forum nicht die schlechteste Idee. 


Sicher kann man von _was-auch-immer-jetzt-genau-der-Anlaß-für-dieses-Foto-war_ mögliche(!) Meinungen der zu sehenden Personen vermuten(!), aber es ging jetzt ja alleine um die Frage, ob man jemandem ein "Öko-Tanten-Tum" ansehen(!) kann.

Und dafür müßten die imo schon eher in diese Richtung aussehen:
https://www.pinterest.de/pin/310607705530020126/?lp=true

Und von dem Schlag sehe ich bei dem Anita@Bioware Foto keine einzige.



> Indoktrinierte Grüne Menschen erkennt man sofort, schon weil sie bei allem ausweichen und versuchen Gegenfragen zu stellen wo es kein Spielraum gibt wenn man sie genau die Fragen stellt was eben wirklich Grün ist.


Gut, daß man das mit dem _im-Gespräch-ausweichen _auf Fotos so gut erkennen kann.


----------



## RedDragon20 (19. Oktober 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Und dafür müßten die imo schon eher in diese Richtung aussehen:
> https://www.pinterest.de/pin/310607705530020126/?lp=true



Und selbst das ist nicht zwangsläufig "Öko". Den Style finde ich übrigens ziemlich genial.


----------



## Batze (19. Oktober 2019)

Da ist es wieder. Weil man anderer Ansicht ist, ist man gleich sehr viel schlechter, hat Unrecht, ist Strunz Dumm, wird in eine Ecke geschoben usw.
Dankeschön.


----------



## RedDragon20 (19. Oktober 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Da ist es wieder. Weil man anderer Ansicht ist, *ist man gleich sehr viel schlechter*, hat Unrecht, ist Strunz Dumm, *wird in eine Ecke geschoben *usw.
> Dankeschön.



Ich zitiere an der Stelle noch mal deinen eigenen Beitrag: 


Batze schrieb:


> Ich sehe da sofort 10 Ökos und 15 Grünen Wähler. Eben wie du sagst, das was man sehen will.
> Und auf der Strasse reicht 1-2 Frage und dazu 1-2 Antworten. Und die Fragen müssen noch nicht mal Politisch sein.
> Indoktrinierte Grüne Menschen erkennt man sofort, schon weil sie bei allem ausweichen und versuchen Gegenfragen zu stellen wo es kein Spielraum gibt wenn man sie genau die Fragen stellt was eben wirklich Grün ist.



Und jetzt erzähl mir, dass du mit diesen Beitrag niemanden in eine Ecke geschoben und hinten rum als schlechter hingestellt hast. 

Ich will dir deine Ansicht ja nicht absprechen, aber du hast halt ganz einfach mal unrecht und überhaupt nicht verstanden, worum es in meinen Beitrag an spiritogre überhaupt ging.


----------



## Batze (19. Oktober 2019)

Wenn du das so siehst, Okey. Will keinen Stress, deine Meinung und ist Gut. Ich sehe es eben anders, und das muss wohl erlaubt sein. Du so, ich so. Fertig.


----------



## RedDragon20 (19. Oktober 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Wenn du das so siehst, Okey. Will keinen Stress, deine Meinung und ist Gut. Ich sehe es eben anders, und das muss wohl erlaubt sein. Du so, ich so. Fertig.


Erklär doch einfach, wie du allein anhand des Aussehens dieser Leute auf deren politische und gesellschaftliche Gesinnung schließen kannst. Dafür sind wir doch hier. Um zu diskutieren. 

Vielleicht sind das ja alles "nur" Feministen (das ist naheliegend), leben aber ansonsten nicht "öko"? Vielleicht pfeifen die sich mal n fettes Rindersteak rein und tragen auch gern mal ne Sonnenbrille von Gucci? Feminist ist immerhin nicht gleich "Öko". Diese Menschen könnten normaler nicht aussehen. Leute, die man täglich auf der Straße begegnen würde und denen man ihr Weltbild auf den ersten Blick nicht ansieht. 

Oder siehst du das anders? Wenn ja, inwiefern? Oder ist dir nun nur einfach klar geworden, gerade völligen Bullshit von dir gegeben zu haben, und hast nicht die Eier, es einfach zu zugeben?  Ich will dich hier nicht provozieren. Ich bin ernsthaft irritiert, da du doch sonst auch immer für alles Argumente findest.


----------



## Batze (19. Oktober 2019)

Ich habe kein Argument. Du hast recht, ich habe meine Ruhe. Zufrieden. Freu dich das du Recht hast. Ist dir damit geholfen.


----------



## Worrel (19. Oktober 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Da ist es wieder. Weil man anderer Ansicht ist, ist man gleich sehr viel schlechter, hat Unrecht, ist Strunz Dumm, wird in eine Ecke geschoben usw.
> Dankeschön.


Nicht, _"weil man anderer Ansicht ist"._ Sondern weil du mit dem, _"was man sehen will"_ argumentierst, als seien das Fakten,

Eine "gefühlte" oder "mögliche" "Wahrheit" ist aber keine, sondern lediglich ein Bild deiner zurück gespiegelten Vorurteile. Hat aber mit der Realität nix zu tun.


Und wenn man schon erkennt, daß man nur das sieht, _"was man sehen will"_, sein Weltbild dann aber eben *nicht *als Schlußfolgerung daraus gerade rückt ... nun ja ... wie soll man so jemanden denn deiner Meinung nach bezeichnen?
Irgendein Synonym für _"besonders intelligent" _paßt halt nicht zu einem solchen Verhalten ...


----------



## Enisra (19. Oktober 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Da ist es wieder. Weil man anderer Ansicht ist, ist man gleich sehr viel schlechter, hat Unrecht, ist Strunz Dumm, wird in eine Ecke geschoben usw.
> Dankeschön.



das ist Falsch
du stellst dich selbst in die Ecke, stellst Neonschild daneben und jammerst rum dass Leute darauf hinweisen dass man grade mit anlauf sich selbst in eine Ecke gestellt hat

Aber in Solchen ecken kann man halt keine Inhalte sondern nur die Opferrolle spielen, die zieht aber hier nicht, höchstens bei Bild Lesern, also Eier nicht rum


----------



## Batze (19. Oktober 2019)

Auch du hast recht, ich gebe mich geschlagen. Zufrieden.


PS:Ach Enisra, wer hat dich denn Gefragt. Jetzt wird es echt Komisch.


----------



## RedDragon20 (19. Oktober 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Ich habe kein Argument. Du hast recht, ich habe meine Ruhe. Zufrieden. Freu dich das du Recht hast. Ist dir damit geholfen.


Dann denk zukünftig vorher über deine Worte nach, bevor du sie abschickst.  So als kleiner Tipp für's Leben.


----------



## Batze (19. Oktober 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Dann denk zukünftig vorher über deine Worte nach, bevor du sie abschickst.  So als kleiner Tipp für's Leben.



Nö, machst du doch auch nicht immer. Oder denkst du etwa das du immer im recht bist?
Und woher willst du wissen das ich gerade nicht über mweine Worte die ich schreibe nachdenke und über so einiges sehr sehr lache.


----------



## RedDragon20 (19. Oktober 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Nö, machst du doch auch nicht immer.


Meistens doch. 



Batze schrieb:


> Oder denkst du etwa das du immer im recht bist?


Denke ich nicht, nein. In dem Fall hier aber schon.  



Batze schrieb:


> Und woher willst du wissen das ich gerade nicht über mweine Worte die ich schreibe nachdenke und über so einiges sehr sehr lache.


Sonst würden deine Worte nicht wirken, als würde ich mich mit einem kleinen Kind unterhalten.


----------



## Batze (19. Oktober 2019)

Okey, dann bin ich gerade jetzt und heute ein kleines Kind mal. Zufrieden?

PS: Du kannst mich heute nicht reizen. Null Chance.


----------



## RedDragon20 (19. Oktober 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Okey, dann bin ich gerade jetzt und heute ein kleines Kind mal. Zufrieden?
> 
> PS: Du kannst mich heute nicht reizen. Null Chance.





Batze schrieb:


> Da ist es wieder. Weil man anderer Ansicht ist, ist man gleich sehr viel schlechter, hat Unrecht, ist Strunz Dumm, wird in eine Ecke geschoben usw.
> Dankeschön.



Offensichtlich ja doch.


----------



## Batze (19. Oktober 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Offensichtlich ja doch.



Nöööööö, ich bin doch ganz Ruhig. Und du weißt doch das ich auch anders sein kann. Heute bin ich doch super Lieb. Sei doch Froh darüber.


----------



## RedDragon20 (19. Oktober 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Nöööööö, ich bin doch ganz Ruhig. Und du weißt doch das ich auch anders sein kann. Heute bin ich doch super Lieb. Sei doch Froh darüber.


Fang jetzt bitte nicht an, dich aufzuspielen. ^^ Ernsthaft. Dieses "Ich kann auch anders"-Getue hast du schon mal gebracht. Dadurch kriegst du aber nicht mehr Respekt. Im Gegenteil. Also spar dir das doch bitte und bewahre dir noch ein Fünkchen Würde, eh du dich komplett lächerlich machst.

Ich verhalte mich sicherlich auch grad nicht korrekt. Aber ich bin mir dessen bewusst, kann das auch offen zugeben und überspiele meine Fehler nicht mit so 'nem Getue, wie du es gerade machst. ^^ Also belassen wir es dabei.


----------



## Batze (19. Oktober 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Fang jetzt bitte nicht an, dich aufzuspielen. ^^ Ernsthaft. Dieses "Ich kann auch anders"-Getue hast du schon mal gebracht. Dadurch kriegst du aber nicht mehr Respekt. Im Gegenteil. Also spar dir das doch bitte und bewahre dir noch ein Fünkchen Würde, eh du dich komplett lächerlich machst.



Bin ich dir Rechenschaft schuldig wie ich mich verhalte und wie ich wem und gerade dir antworte?
Und Respekt hier brauche ich nicht, den habe ich. Ich bin ein User wie viele andere auch, etwas länger dabei, man kennt mich sehr lange, ich mache hier und da mal eigene Threads auf um das ganze hier auch gut noch am laufen zu halten, usw. also nichts besonderes, oder? Was hast du hier schon getan damit wir hier nicht ganz untergehen? War da mal was von dir?
Ich komme eventuell nicht ganz Fit mit @Worrel oder @Bonkic klar, aber auch die beiden haben hier schon mehr für das Forum getan als so manch einer der nur Labert man hätte doch keine Würde, und da haben die beiden meinen Vollen Respekt von mir und voller Würde als solche Sprücheklopfer die dann mit Würde daherkommen und nur Reden. Glaube mir, ich habe hier mehr Würde als du jemals bekommen kannst. 
Das dazu.
Soll ich noch weiter ausholen, oder reicht dir das?
Komm mir also bitte nicht Persönlich mit Würde und Respekt hier im Forum daher. Ich weiß selbst das ich manchmal sehr Aufbrausend bin, aber ich habe hier die letzten Jahre schon mehr für das Forum getan als wie du nur in einem Satz daher gibst.
Soll ich noch weiter Ausholen, oder reicht dir das für Heute?
So jetzt bin ich wieder Ruhig.


----------



## RedDragon20 (19. Oktober 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Bin ich dir Rechenschaft schuldig wie ich mich verhalte und wie ich wem und gerade dir antworte?


Bist du nicht. Ändert aber nichts an meiner Aussage. 



Batze schrieb:


> Und Respekt hier brauche ich nicht, den habe ich. Ich bin ein User wie viele andere auch, etwas länger dabei, man kennt mich sehr lange, ich mache hier und da mal eigene Threads auf um das ganze hier auch gut noch am laufen zu halten, usw. also nichts besonderes, oder?


Und inwiefern ist das was besonderes?  



Batze schrieb:


> Was hast du hier schon getan damit wir hier nicht ganz untergehen? War da mal was von dir?


Wenn du es genauer wissen willst: Ich hab vor einigen Jahren einige User-Tests veröffentlicht, die gut durch diskutiert wurden. Würde ich immernoch machen, hätte ich hier auf der Seite die Möglichkeit dazu. Ich bin selbst ziemlich aktiv im Forum unterwegs, wie du unschwer an der Zahl meiner Beiträge erkennen kannst. 

Allerdings ist das nichts besonderes. Es zeigt eigentlich nur auf, dass ich privat an einigen Tagen weniger zu tun habe, als ich gern hätte. Und 'ne große Sache hab ich nie draus gemacht. Warum auch? 

Warum Forenaktivität für dich was ganz tolles und besonderes ist, erschließt sich mir also nicht ganz. Eine Leistung, die es zu würdigen gilt, ist das mit Sicherheit nicht. Dafür muss man nur jede Menge Zeit haben. Zeit, von der sowohl ich, als auch du zu viel zu haben scheinen. 

Sich mit Forenaktivität zu rühmen und zu schmücken, ist in etwa so, als würde man sich damit rühmen, die längere Wurst gekackt zu haben. Ist ganz witzig, aber nicht wirklich relevant für den Lebenslauf. Aber wenn du eine Goldmedaille dafür willst, kann ich dir gern eine basteln. 



Batze schrieb:


> Ich komme eventuell nicht ganz Fit mit @Worrel oder @Bonkic klar, aber auch die beiden haben hier schon mehr für das Forum getan als so manch einer der nur Labert man hätte doch keine Würde, und da haben die beiden meinen Vollen Respekt von mir und voller Würde als solche Sprücheklopfer die dann mit Würde daherkommen und nur Reden. Glaube mir, ich habe hier mehr Würde als du jemals bekommen kannst.
> Das dazu.
> Soll ich noch weiter ausholen, oder reicht dir das?
> Komm mir also bitte nicht Persönlich mit Würde und Respekt hier im Forum daher. Ich weiß selbst das ich manchmal sehr Aufbrausend bin, aber ich habe hier die letzten Jahre schon mehr für das Forum getan als wie du nur in einem Satz daher gibst.
> ...


Dazu sag ich besser mal nix. Es bestätigt mich nur in meiner Meinung über dich und in dem, was ich geschrieben habe. 

Netter Versuch, wirklich. Aber vielleicht wird's ja beim nächsten Mal besser.  

Ich bin raus. Tschüssi.


----------



## Spiritogre (19. Oktober 2019)

@Batze, nicht drüber aufregen. Man kann die Leute eh nicht überzeugen, sie leben in ihrer Blase, wir in unserer und das sind nun mal trotz gleichem Land scheinbar komplett unterschiedliche Welten. 

Ich nehme außerdem an, das hat viel mit Alter und der Art der Sozialisierung zu tun. Irgendwann werden die auch erwachsen, Leute wie Worrel sind es ja teils schon, oder sie bleiben halt für den Rest ihres Lebens in ihrem sozialen Gefüge stecken, schadet letztlich außer ihnen selbst aber sonst ja kaum jemand, solange sie keine politische Macht innehaben.


----------



## Enisra (19. Oktober 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> PS:Ach Enisra, wer hat dich denn Gefragt. Jetzt wird es echt Komisch.



Das ist diese Freie Meinungsäußerung die andere Gerne in Anspruch nehmen wenn sie aus ihrer Ecke quacken


----------



## Batze (19. Oktober 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> @Batze, nicht drüber aufregen. Man kann die Leute eh nicht überzeugen, sie leben in ihrer Blase, wir in unserer und das sind nun mal trotz gleichem Land scheinbar komplett unterschiedliche Welten.
> 
> Ich nehme außerdem an, das hat viel mit Alter und der Art der Sozialisierung zu tun. Irgendwann werden die auch erwachsen, Leute wie Worrel sind es ja teils schon, oder sie bleiben halt für den Rest ihres Lebens in ihrem sozialen Gefüge stecken, schadet letztlich außer ihnen selbst aber sonst ja kaum jemand, solange sie keine politische Macht innehaben.



Ach solltest mich doch kennen, sagte ich weiter oben schon, ich lache darüber nur noch und teils lache ich aus, aber das ist was anderes.


----------



## Worrel (19. Oktober 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> @Batze, nicht drüber aufregen. Man kann die Leute eh nicht überzeugen, sie leben in ihrer Blase, wir in unserer und das sind nun mal trotz gleichem Land scheinbar komplett unterschiedliche Welten.


Wovon jetzt überzeugen? 

Es ging eigentlich lediglich darum, ob auf diesem einen Bild Menschen zu sehen seien, denen man ihr "Öko-Tanten-Sein" ansehen(!) könne.

Und dann kommt Batze daher, findet die Frage(n) nicht, postet einige ganz objektiv gesehen dumme Postings und jetzt sind "wir" (wer eigentlich? Die Gemeinschaft der Nicht-Batzen? ) die, die "in ihren Blasen leben", nur weil wir nicht in jedem Nicht-Anzugträger direkt "Öko-Tanten und -Opas" sehen?

Als jemand, der als *Hotline *Mitarbeiter schon mal *Krawattenzwang *hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, bin ich froh, daß es noch Arbeitsstellen gibt, an denen man auch mit Kapuzenweste rumhängen kann.

Uiuiuiuiui, bin ich bestimmt voll der Linksextremistische Steinewerfer, der sich nur vermummt durch die Gegend traut. Nackenwind wegen langem Hals und kurzem Haar/fast-Glatze kann ja schlecht der Grund dafür sein ...


----------



## Tomrok (19. Oktober 2019)

Ja Bioware, bitte produziert mal wieder ein richtig spannendes Solo-Rollenspiel, mit toller Story und genialen Charakteren! Da könnt ihr euch austoben!


----------



## Batze (19. Oktober 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wovon jetzt überzeugen?
> 
> Es ging eigentlich lediglich darum, ob auf diesem einen Bild Menschen zu sehen seien, denen man ihr "Öko-Tanten-Sein" ansehen(!) könne.
> 
> ...



Mein Smilie dahinter gesehen du nicht hast, oder?
Du Traumtänzer solltest mal von Satire die du andauernd bringst auch mal anderen erlauben so etwas zu bringen.
Nicht alle sind so Faschistisch im Denken wie du. Bleib also mal ein wenig Locker.


----------



## RedDragon20 (19. Oktober 2019)

Wie war das noch mit Respekt gegenüber Worrel? Und jetzt bezeichnest du ihn als Faschist?  

Ohne Worte, echt...


----------



## Batze (19. Oktober 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Wie war das noch mit Respekt gegenüber Worrel? Und jetzt bezeichnest du ihn als Faschist?
> 
> Ohne Worte, echt...



Ja nun, wo man anklopft könnte es auch mal zurückschlagen wenn man die ganze Zeit nur bekommt. Es langt nämlich irgendwann mal. Wer immer nur persönlich austeilt muss auch mal einstecken können.


----------



## Worrel (19. Oktober 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Ja nun, wo man anklopft könnte es auch mal zurückschlagen wenn man die ganze Zeit nur bekommt. Es langt nämlich irgendwann mal. Wer immer nur persönlich austeilt muss auch mal einstecken können.


Sich in die Ecke stellen, dann jammern, daß man in der Ecke steht und anderen, die einem letztendlich sagen _"Ja, dann komm doch da raus!" _vorzuwerfen, faschistisch zu sein ... Hut ab, du hast meine Erwartungen übertroffen.

Nein, das war kein Kompliment.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (19. Oktober 2019)

Och Kinners, macht es wie Alkibiades. 
Gönnt euch ne Ziege und Wein und vertragt euch! Ist ja schlimm hier. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stormwind82 (19. Oktober 2019)

Der Aufwand um eine Minderheit zu präsentieren ist für mich nur eine nett umformulierte Botschaft um gratis PR abzustauben weil man sagen kann man hat auch Charaktere aus der LBGTQ+ community im Spiel.
Es gibt bessere Medien um Minderheiten zu unterstüzten und nicht jeder will oder muss mit der Sexualität von diesen konfrontiert werden.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (19. Oktober 2019)

Meine Sänftenträger kommen vor lauter Popcorn, das ich mir reingezogen habe, gehörig ins Schwitzen!
Wir sind kurz vor Durchbrechen der 100+ Kommentare-Mauer.


----------



## HanFred (19. Oktober 2019)

stormwind82 schrieb:


> Der Aufwand um eine Minderheit zu präsentieren ist für mich nur eine nett umformulierte Botschaft um gratis PR abzustauben weil man sagen kann man hat auch Charaktere aus der LBGTQ+ community im Spiel.
> Es gibt bessere Medien um Minderheiten zu unterstüzten und nicht jeder will oder muss mit der Sexualität von diesen konfrontiert werden.



Naja, zumindest sollte jeder deren Existenz zur Kenntnis nehmen und akzeptieren. Warum das nicht auch in Games geschehen sollte, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Dem ersten Satz muss ich allerdings teilweise zustimmen, nicht selten werden Themen in Geschichten gezwängt, die überhaupt nichts zu selbiger beitragen, bloss um tolerant und offen zu wirken. Das muss aber nicht zwingenderweise so sein, ist auch nicht immer so.


----------



## marielol (19. Oktober 2019)

Seit wann entscheidet BioWare was den Spielspaß stört?


----------



## RedDragon20 (19. Oktober 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Ja nun, wo man anklopft könnte es auch mal zurückschlagen wenn man die ganze Zeit nur bekommt. Es langt nämlich irgendwann mal. Wer immer nur persönlich austeilt muss auch mal einstecken können.


Mal völlig unabhängig von unserem Zoff... Den lassen wir jetzt mal beseite. ^^ Das ist erledigt. 

Warum du Worrel als Faschisten bezeichnest, ist mir trotzdem schleierhaft. Solches Gedankengut hat er nie verbreitet und dich auch nicht persönlich beleidigt. Jedenfalls nicht auf eine Art, die so einen debilen Vorwurf rechtfertigen würde. Das ist ja so, als würde man dich einfach so als rechtsextremen dummen Wichser bezeichnen. Tut hier aber keiner, weil's nicht stimmt (hoffe ich) und ganz einfach mal n anderes Level als "strutzdumm" ist. Und auch ich würde zu derart krassen Vorwürfen und Beleidigungen nie zurückgreifen, auch wenn ich nicht gerade viel von dir halte. 

Abgesehen davon, dass du im vorherigen Post noch erklärt hast, du würdest ihn respektieren. Davon sehe ich rein gar nichts. Das hat auch nichts mehr mit "einstecken und austeilen" zu tun. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> @Batze, nicht drüber aufregen. Man kann die Leute eh nicht überzeugen, sie leben in ihrer Blase, wir in unserer und das sind nun mal trotz gleichem Land scheinbar komplett unterschiedliche Welten.
> 
> Ich nehme außerdem an, das hat viel mit Alter und der Art der Sozialisierung zu tun. Irgendwann werden die auch erwachsen, Leute wie Worrel sind es ja teils schon, oder sie bleiben halt für den Rest ihres Lebens in ihrem sozialen Gefüge stecken, schadet letztlich außer ihnen selbst aber sonst ja kaum jemand, solange sie keine politische Macht innehaben.


Die Frage, woran diese Leute rein vom Aussehen her auf dem Foto als "Öko-Tanten" zu erkennen sind, war ursprünglich an *dich* gerichtet. Also? Ich bitte um eine Antwort. Ich bin nach wie vor aufrichtig interessiert an deiner Antwort.  



marielol schrieb:


> Seit wann entscheidet BioWare was den Spielspaß stört?


Naja, Transgender alleine dürften den Spielspaß tatsächlich keinesfalls stören. Lediglich die Art und Weise, wie man hier im Thread schon festgestellt hat. 

Da Games aber in der gesellschaftlichen Mitte angekommen sind, bzw. angekommen sein wollen, müssen sie natürlich auch - und weil sie als Kunstform anerkannt werden wollen - gesellschaftliche Themen aufgreifen und aufarbeiten dürfen. Oder anders gesagt: Mit dem Zeitgeist gehen. LGBT gehört nun mal dazu.


----------



## Worrel (20. Oktober 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> ... ganz einfach mal n anderes Level als "strutzdumm" ist.


Ich hab übrigens nur seine Postings als "dumm" bezeichnet, nicht Batze selbst. Und dumme Postings kommen bei jedem von uns mal vor.


----------



## RedDragon20 (20. Oktober 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich hab übrigens nur seine Postings als "dumm" bezeichnet, nicht Batze selbst. Und dumme Postings kommen bei jedem von uns mal vor.


Das außerdem.  Trifft übrigens auch auf meine Posts zu. Auch ich hab lediglich seinen Post als strutzdumm bezeichnet, nicht ihn selbst.


----------



## matrixfehler (20. Oktober 2019)

Kindergarten...?!


----------



## Gast1664917803 (20. Oktober 2019)

matrixfehler schrieb:


> Kindergarten...?!



Hoch die Hände Wochenende?
Was willst du uns sagen?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (20. Oktober 2019)

Zelebrieren wir den 100. Beitrag mit Met!


----------



## Worrel (20. Oktober 2019)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Zelebrieren wir den 100. Beitrag mit Met!


Nee, mit Tee!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Das ist ontopic, weil Tracer ja laut Lore lesbisch ist)


----------



## RedDragon20 (20. Oktober 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Nee, mit Tee!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spiritogre (20. Oktober 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Die Frage, woran diese Leute rein vom Aussehen her auf dem Foto als "Öko-Tanten" zu erkennen sind, war ursprünglich an *dich* gerichtet. Also? Ich bitte um eine Antwort. Ich bin nach wie vor aufrichtig interessiert an deiner Antwort.


Für mich sind das halt zum Großteil typische Öko-Tanten, einschließlich des Mannes. Das hängt auch nicht nur von der Kleidung sondern eben auch dem generellen Aussehen ab.
Für dich halt nicht. Was gibt es da zu diskutieren? Sind halt verschiedene Wahrnehmungen. Wahrscheinlich auch aufgrund unterschiedlicher Peer-Groups.


----------



## RedDragon20 (20. Oktober 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Für mich sind das halt zum Großteil typische Öko-Tanten, einschließlich des Mannes. Das hängt auch nicht nur von der Kleidung sondern eben auch dem generellen Aussehen ab.
> Für dich halt nicht. Was gibt es da zu diskutieren? Sind halt verschiedene Wahrnehmungen. Wahrscheinlich auch aufgrund unterschiedlicher Peer-Groups.


Das beantwortet meine Frage in keinster Weise. Was *genau* am Aussehen lässt dich darauf schließen, dass das Öko-Tanten sind? Das will ich von dir wissen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (20. Oktober 2019)

*Bioware meint: Transgender-Charaktere stören euren Spielspaß nicht*

Da tragen welche Hosen! 
Und die eine da trägt keinen Lidschatten! 
Und die andere da hinten hat kurze Haare. Herrje, es steht echt schlecht um die Welt .........


----------



## Spiritogre (20. Oktober 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Das beantwortet meine Frage in keinster Weise. Was *genau* am Aussehen lässt dich darauf schließen, dass das Öko-Tanten sind? Das will ich von dir wissen.



Ihr generelles Aussehen. Punkt.


----------



## RedDragon20 (20. Oktober 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ihr generelles Aussehen. Punkt.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mir liegt so viel auf der Zunge für soviel Bullshit, aber ich hab hier schon genug rum diskutiert. 

Konstruktiver und intelligenter deinerseits wird's offenbar nicht. Ich geb's auf.


----------



## Spiritogre (20. Oktober 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deine Frage war überflüssig. Entweder man sieht es oder nicht. Dieser Kommentar jetzt ist nur noch peinlich.


----------



## RedDragon20 (20. Oktober 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Deine Frage war überflüssig. Entweder man sieht es oder nicht. Dieser Kommentar jetzt ist nur noch peinlich.


Ähm...ja.  Kannst sonst nichts vortragen und willst offenbar nicht, dass man deine Behauptung hinterfragt und nach hakt, weil man sie verstehen will. Aber Hauptsache, _irgendwas_ gesagt, hm? Wir sind hier in einem Forum. Das ist zum diskutieren da. Wenn du das aber nicht willst, lass solche lächerlichen Behauptungen einfach bleiben.  

Wie gesagt, lassen wir es einfach. Scheinbar merkst du selbst, dass du Bullshit erzählt hast, nachdem diese und Batzes Behauptung bereits zerpflückt wurden, willst es jetzt aber nur nicht zugeben. 

Ich geh jetzt AC Odyssey zocken. Hau rein.


----------



## Spiritogre (20. Oktober 2019)

Lächerlich ist an meiner Ansicht gar nicht. Du hast wie gesagt bloß eine andere Wahrnehmung. Dein Tonfall ist übrigens sehr unangemessen, ich bin immer höflich geblieben. Von daher darfst du dir jetzt gerne mal an die eigene Nase fassen, allerdings ist mir klar, dass du keinerlei Selbstreflexion besitzt.


----------



## RedDragon20 (20. Oktober 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Lächerlich ist an meiner Ansicht gar nicht.


Och...daran hege ich arge Zweifel.  



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Dein Tonfall ist übrigens sehr unangemessen, ich bin immer höflich geblieben.


Ausgerechnet DU beschwerst dich über einen unangemessenen Tonfall?   Also bitte...


----------



## Spiritogre (20. Oktober 2019)

Wie eine Frage beantwortet wird hängt von vielen Faktoren ab. 
Ich erachte es als sinnlos näher auf dich einzugehen. Deine Überheblichkeit spricht für sich selbst.


----------



## RedDragon20 (20. Oktober 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Deine Überheblichkeit spricht für sich selbst.


Da ich in der gesamten Diskussion, auch wenn ich nicht sonderlich nett war, wenigstens Argumente gebracht habe, um meine Meinung zu untermauern, kann ich mir - im Gegensatz zu dir - auch ein kleines Maß Überheblichkeit dir gegenüber leisten.  

Du erachtest es nicht als sinnlos, sondern hast ganz simpel keine Argumente dafür, mein Lieber. Du siehst einfach nur, was du sehen willst und pinselst deine eigene persönliche Wahrnehmung über das, was sichtbar da ist, und machst dir die Welt so, wie du sie gern hättest. 

Aber wenn du so vom Wahrheitsgehalt deiner Meinung überzeugt bist, dann bitte. Ich habe ja selbst auch nur gefragt, wie du darauf kommst. Ganz höflich und mit durchaus aufrichtigem Interesse. Soll ich es zitieren? Oder schaffst du es selbst, noch einmal nachzulesen? Ergo war nicht ich es, der dir unhöflich entgegen kam. Aber du spielst hier das gleiche Spiel, wie Batze. Du behauptest etwas und wenn jemand näher darauf eingehen will, fehlen dir die Argumente. Batze hatte aber wenigstens noch die Eier - was ich ihm zu gute halte - zu zugeben, dass er einfach keine Argumente mehr hatte.


----------



## Spiritogre (20. Oktober 2019)

Es gibt keine allgemeingültige Wahrheit in dieser Sache. Wie kommst du eigentlich darauf? Ich habe es oft genug versucht zu erklären. Es ist deine Merkbefreitheit und Rechthaberei, die dich weiter darauf herumreiten lässt.


----------



## RedDragon20 (20. Oktober 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich habe es oft genug versucht zu erklären. Es ist deine Merkbefreitheit und Rechthaberei, die dich weiter darauf herumreiten lässt.


Erklärt hast du gar nichts. Außer "Ist halt meine Wahrnehmung." Keine Details. Nichts. Nur "Ist halt so." 

Da ich aber einfach nur wissen wollte, wie genau du darauf kommst und welche Eigenschaften genau dich zu dieser Meinung führen, du aber auf derart stumpfe Weise geantwortet hast, musst du dir natürlich Kritik und "Rechthaberei" gefallen lassen. 

Man kann immerhin nicht alles mit "jeder hat ne andere Wahrnehmung" abtun. Insofern...Ja, ich habe recht. Da lasse ich mich doch gern als Rechthaber betiteln.


----------



## Worrel (20. Oktober 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Was gibt es da zu diskutieren? Sind halt verschiedene Wahrnehmungen.


Surprise! Die meisten Diskussionen jenseits von geschäftlichen Gesprächen sind über verschiedene Wahrnehmungen.


----------



## Enisra (20. Oktober 2019)

nun
Manche Wahrnehmungen sind oft auch Einbildungen


----------



## LOX-TT (20. Oktober 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Lächerlich ist an meiner Ansicht gar nicht.



Doch, alles eigentlich sogar 

Die Frauen sehen alle völlig normal aus, wenn so für dich Öko-Tanten aussehen, dann müssten für dich über 90% der erwachsenen deutschen Frauen für dich Öko-Tanten, woran man schon merkt dass die Wahrnehmung in dem Bereich völlig blämbläm ist 



Enisra schrieb:


> nun
> Manche Wahrnehmungen sind oft auch Einbildungen



manch einer hält Einbildung halt auch für ne Form von Bildung


----------



## Spiritogre (20. Oktober 2019)

Man merkt, dass wir in anderen sozialen Schichten agieren, normal sieht an denen gar nichts aus.


----------



## RedDragon20 (20. Oktober 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Man merkt, dass wir in anderen sozialen Schichten agieren, normal sieht an denen gar nichts aus.


Und in welcher sozialen Schicht agierst du? In der High Society Deutschlands?  Ich hab dein Facebook-Profil, das du in deinem PCG-Profil verlinkt hattest, noch sehr gut in Erinnerung. Und wenn du damals nicht gerade ein Fake-Bild hattest, siehst genauso unnormal/normal aus, wie diese sogenannten "Öko-Tanten". Du könntest dich dazu stellen und du würdest optisch nicht zwischen der Truppe auf dem Foto auffallen.   

Zeig uns doch mal, was du für "normal" hältst. Ich bitte drum. Aber wenn ich mir so deine halbnackten Anime-Weiber in deinem FB-Profil in Erinnerung rufe, kann ich mir denken, was du für "normal" hältst.


----------



## Spiritogre (20. Oktober 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Und in welcher sozialen Schicht agierst du? In der High Society Deutschlands?  Ich hab dein Facebook-Profil, das du in deinem PCG-Profil verlinkt hattest, noch sehr gut in Erinnerung. Und wenn du damals nicht gerade ein Fake-Bild hattest, siehst genauso unnormal/normal aus, wie diese sogenannten "Öko-Tanten". Du könntest dich dazu stellen und du würdest optisch nicht zwischen der Truppe auf dem Foto auffallen.
> 
> Zeig uns doch mal, was du für "normal" hältst. Ich bitte drum.



Ich bin ein Normalo aus der Mitte der Bevölkerung. Ihr definitiv nicht, das ist mir klar, ihr gehört zum Linken Spektrum. Von daher ist eure Wahrnehmung eine andere. 

Und ja, ich sehe völlig anders aus als jeder in dieser Truppe auf dem Foto. Auf dem Foto von mir, dass du gesehen hast, war ich z.B. frisiert und rasiert und trug normale Freizeitkleidung, dezentes Polo-Shirt und Jeans. (Kleine Anmerkung, das Foto war vom Frühjahr 2013 ist also nicht mehr wirklich aktuell). 

Da du ja so gerne auf meinem Facebook rumreitest, mal Butter bei die Fische, poste doch mal deine Fotos.


----------



## Worrel (20. Oktober 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich bin ein Normalo aus der Mitte der Bevölkerung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nope. ohne mich.


----------



## LOX-TT (20. Oktober 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Auf dem Foto von mir, dass du gesehen hast, war ich z.B. frisiert und rasiert und trug normale Freizeitkleidung, dezentes Polo-Shirt und Jeans.



Die Frauen sind auch alle normal frisiert und tragen teilweise Jeans. Blusen und Röcke sind *bei Frauen* auch völlig normal, genau wie Stiefel im Herbst/Winter. 
Und ein gepflegter Bart oder 3-Tage Bart ist also gleich Öko-Tante. Cool, dann sind 75% meiner männlichen Arbeits-Kollegen also Öko-Tanten, weil ungefähr 3/4 der Kollegen Bartwuchs hat (mich eingeschlossen), ein paar sogar Vollbart. Bei meinen Kolleginnen sogar nahezu alle nach deiner Sichtweise. Die würden dir aber alle den Vogel zeigen wenn du zu ihnen sagen würdest, sie seihen Öko-Tanten, dass kann ich dir versichern


----------



## RedDragon20 (20. Oktober 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich bin ein Normalo aus der Mitte der Bevölkerung.


   

Nope.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ihr definitiv nicht, das ist mir klar, ihr gehört zum Linken Spektrum. Von daher ist eure Wahrnehmung eine andere.


Ähm...ja.  Ja, meine Wahrnehmung ist eine andere. Aber sicher nicht aufgrund meiner politischen Gesinnung. Dir würde hier auch keiner eine rechte Gesinnung, Pädophilie, Sexismus oder religiösen Fundamentalismus (die Liste ist beliebig lang und ohne Wertung, wohl bemerkt) attestieren, nur anhand deines Kleidungsstils oder deines Aussehens. Weil wir anständig genug sind, Leute nicht nach ihrerer äußeren Erscheinung zu beurteilen und ihnen sonst was zu attestieren. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und ja, ich sehe völlig anders aus als jeder in dieser Truppe auf dem Foto.


Ja, weil du ein anderer Mensch bist. Ich sehe auch rein äußerlich anders aus, weil ich eine andere Gesichtsform, eine andere Frisur und eine andere Statur habe, als die Leute auf dem Foto.  



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Auf dem Foto von mir, dass du gesehen hast, war ich z.B. frisiert und rasiert


Bist du das sonst nicht?  Stell ich mir ziemlich ungepflegt und Öko vor. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> und trug normale Freizeitkleidung, dezentes Polo-Shirt und Jeans..


Und diese Menschen auf dem Foto tragen keine Alltagskleidung?  Ich sehe da ganz normale Stiefel, Jeans, Jacken...Dinge, die man in jedem C&A kaufen oder beim Otto Versand bestellen könnte. 

Btw...auch ich trage, trotz meiner linken Gesinnung, normale Freizeitkleidung, die gänzlich ohne politische Statements in welcher Form auch immer auskommen.  Dürfte vermutlich auf die meisten hier auch zutreffen, die du als links bezeichnest.  Ich weiß, es erschüttert dich in deinem Weltbild, aber die wenigsten tragen ihre politische Gesinnung heutzutage nach außen. Ich trage kein "Nazis Raus!"-Shirt und ich habe auch keine bunten Haare, sondern Glatze und trage einen wohl gestutzten und gepflegten Kinnbart. Bin ich also doch ein Neo-Nazi aufgrund meiner Glatze?  Oh Gott...was, wenn das stimmt?  

Oder findest du die Weiber da einfach nur nicht attraktiv genug, um sie als "normale Bürger" zu bezeichnen?  Würde ich dir sogar zutrauen. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Da du ja so gerne auf meinem Facebook rumreitest, mal Butter bei die Fische, poste doch mal deine Fotos.


Nö. Warum? Ich hab ja nichts zu beweisen.  Es geht hier ja nicht darum, wer hübscher ist. Wenn es danach ginge, würde ich sowieso gewinnen.


----------



## Spiritogre (20. Oktober 2019)

Ja, ich habe es höflich umschrieben, ihr habt eine andere Wahrnehmung. Es ist dennoch bezeichnend, wie selbstverliebt und rechthaberisch ihr seid und versucht immer weiter drauf rumzureiten. Wie heißt es so schön, der Klügere gibt nach, mir ist meine Zeit zu schade mit euch selbstverliebten Alleswissern irgendwas weiter zu "diskutieren". Aber macht ruhig unter euch weiter.



Worrel schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du hast so Recht. Aber RedDragon und Loxx werden niemals aufhören mir zu sagen, dass ich falsch liege und keine Ahnung habe. Deswegen bin ich hier jetzt raus, mir ist das zu albern.


----------



## RedDragon20 (20. Oktober 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ja, ich habe es höflich umschrieben, ihr habt eine andere Wahrnehmung. Es ist dennoch bezeichnend, wie selbstverliebt und rechthaberisch ihr seid und versucht immer weiter drauf rumzureiten. Wie heißt es so schön, der Klügere gibt nach, mir ist meine Zeit zu schade mit euch selbstverliebten Alleswissern irgendwas weiter zu "diskutieren". Aber macht ruhig unter euch weiter.
> 
> 
> Du hast so Recht. Aber RedDragon und Loxx werden niemals aufhören mir zu sagen, dass ich falsch liege und keine Ahnung habe. Deswegen bin ich hier jetzt raus, mir ist das zu albern.


Witzig, dass du alles und jeden radikal und absolut rücksichtslos kritisierst, der nicht deiner Meinung ist oder was nicht in dein kleines Weltbild passt (sogenannte SJWs, Linke usw.), aber nicht ein bisschen damit umgehen kannst, selbst kritisiert zu werden. 

Wenn du nichts an deinem eigenen Verhalten ändern willst, dich Kritik aber so sehr stört, wäre es für dich empfehlenswert, das Forum zu verlassen. Da ich dich immer wieder kritisieren werde, sollte ich es für nötig und angebracht halten. Das ist mein gutes Recht, dich bei Bedarf zu kritisieren. Meinungsfreiheit und so. Darauf stehst du ja auch ganz dolle. :p _
_


----------



## Spiritogre (21. Oktober 2019)

Ich kann damit umgehen. Wo habe ich hier harsch auf Kritik reagiert?

Aber euch fehlt noch mehr die Selbstreflexion, weil ihr euch auf der "richtigen" Seite seht, der Seite des vorgeblich Guten. Und euch auf diesem Thron der Überheblichkeit setzt. Deswegen ist Diskussion auch sinnlos. Man merkt es doch an jedem deiner Beiträge, wie du nur so vor Rechthaberei überläufst, sie strömt geradezu aus dir heraus. Deswegen trifft Worrels Bild auch so unglaublich hervorragend auf dich zu, auch wenn Worrel und du das wahrscheinlich gar nicht gemerkt haben. Denn du kommst sofort aus deinem Loch gekrochen und willst immer bis zum bitteren Ende alles ausfechten und hängst dich an jeder Kleinigkeit auf. Echt ein armseliges Dasein und ein schrecklicher Mensch, der so penetrant rechthaberisch ist.


----------



## Worrel (21. Oktober 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Aber euch fehlt noch mehr die Selbstreflexion, [...]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rdrk710 (21. Oktober 2019)

Ich habe das Bild jetzt mal eingehender studiert, als es eigentlich geboten gewesen wäre. Ich sehe da besser gekleidete und weniger gut gekleidete, sympathischere und unsympathischere, attraktivere und weniger attraktivere Frauen. Alles in allem also ein *ganz normales Durchschnittsbild.*

Die bemerkenswerten Dinge wurden ja schon genannt, nämlich dass ein einzelner, ebenfalls normal wirkender Durchschnittstyp, und natürlich Anita, drauf sind. Die finde ich persönlich mittlerweile überwiegend "cringeworthy", aber würde ich sie nicht kennen, wäre auch sie eine recht unauffällige Erscheinung.

Dass das Bild euch und mich so lange beschäftigt hat kann also nur mit der anomalen Parallelwelt des Internets zu tun haben


----------



## Spassbremse (21. Oktober 2019)

Also, wenn ich auch meinen Senf dazu...

Ach, ne', ist gut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedDragon20 (21. Oktober 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Echt ein armseliges Dasein und ein schrecklicher Mensch, der so penetrant rechthaberisch ist.


Jemand, der andere Leute aufgrund ihres Aussehens verurteilt und in eine Schublade steckt und bei jeder Gelegenheit in seinem Anti-SJW-Wahn von bösen SJWs und Linken quasselt, sollte lieber mal vorsichtig mit solchen Aussagen sein.  



Rdrk710 schrieb:


> Dass das Bild euch und mich so lange beschäftigt hat kann also nur mit der anomalen Parallelwelt des Internets zu tun haben


Es ging, denke ich, nun weniger um das Bild an sich, sondern vielmehr darum, dass in diesem Thread gleich zwei Menschen etwas nachweisbar falsches von sich gegeben haben, den sie nicht mal zu erläutern bereit waren. Solche Diskussionen zwischen uns und den beiden gibt es hier ja nicht selten. Insbesondere wenn das Thema politischer Natur ist. ^^


----------



## LOX-TT (21. Oktober 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Solche Diskussionen zwischen uns und den beiden gibt es hier ja nicht selten. Insbesondere wenn das Thema politischer Natur ist. ^^


Jupp, manchmal fühlt man sich echt wie Wetterfrosch Phil Connors am Murmeltiertag, wenn er immer und immer wieder den selben Kram erleben muss.


----------



## RedDragon20 (21. Oktober 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Jupp, manchmal fühlt man sich echt wie Wetterfrosch Phil Connors am Murmeltiertag, wenn er immer und immer wieder den selben Kram erleben muss.


Daran sind wir nicht unbeteiligt.  Ich sowieso nicht. Aber dafür ist ein Forum ja da: Um zu diskutieren.


----------



## Cobar (21. Oktober 2019)

Ich find's schön, dass man die eigentliche Diskussion über den Artikel und dessen Thematik schon nach der zweiten Seite hinter sich gelassen hat und stattdessen über die wirklich wichtigen Fragen des Lebens sinniert.
Dafür einfach mal "vielen Dank" an all diejenigen, die mich jetzt teils mehrfach zum Lachen gebracht haben aufgrund ihrer seltsamen Aussagen hier.
Habt noch einen schönen Tag und macht weiter so 

b2t: Ob ein Charakter hetero-, homo-, bisexuell oder irgendetwas anderes der unzähligen Möglichkeiten ist, ist mir persönlich zunächst vollkommen egal. Ich kenne auch so einige Leute, die bi- oder homosexuell sind und das nicht jedem bei jeder Gelegenheit auf die Nase binden müssen. Solange das in Spielen auch so ist, wenn es thematisch nicht genau darum geht, stören mich also solche Charaktere auch nicht. Wenn die sexuelle Orientierung aber nur aufgrund dessen, um es mal erwähnt zu haben, thematisiert wird, dann passt da irgendetwas mit dem Charakter nicht mehr. Klar, gibt es auch im echten Leben Leute, die einem sowas direkt auf die Nase binden müssen, aber die Regel ist das meiner Erfahrung nach nicht.


----------



## ribald (21. Oktober 2019)

Ich entscheide immer noch selbst, was meinen Spielspaß stört!


----------



## Neawoulf (21. Oktober 2019)

Ich persönlich finde es an sich gut, wenn solche Thematiken in Spiele, Filme oder Serien integriert werden, halte in vielen Fällen aber die Art, wie es gemacht wird, für nicht zielführend. Wenn das Thema Transgender Teil der Story ist, sollte es natürlich im Fokus stehen, aber in den meisten Fällen wird es einem einfach mit Gewalt ins Gesicht gedrückt, so dass die Leute, die schon, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, Probleme damit haben, nur noch mehr anti reagieren. Das Problem ist, dass die Leute, die nicht dem "Gender Mainstream" angehören, auch genauso behandeln werden. Kann man die nicht einfach so behandeln wie alle anderen Leute auch? Night in the Woods z. B. hat einen Transgender-Charakter, allerdings wird einem das nicht mit Gewalt in jedem zweiten Satz unter die Nase gerieben, sondern dieser Charakter ist einfach da, hat seine Aufgabe in dem Storyabschnitt erfüllt und das war's. Man kann Leute, die ohnehin schon anti sind, nicht mit der Holzhammermethode überzeugen. Damit erreicht man das genaue Gegenteil und Leute, die nicht dem "Gender Mainstream" angehören, werden nur weiter ausgegrenzt, nur auf eine andere Weise.


----------



## Siriuz (21. Oktober 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich kann damit umgehen. Wo habe ich hier harsch auf Kritik reagiert?
> 
> Aber euch fehlt noch mehr die Selbstreflexion, weil ihr euch auf der "richtigen" Seite seht, der Seite des vorgeblich Guten. Und euch auf diesem Thron der Überheblichkeit setzt. Deswegen ist Diskussion auch sinnlos. Man merkt es doch an jedem deiner Beiträge, wie du nur so vor Rechthaberei überläufst, sie strömt geradezu aus dir heraus. Deswegen trifft Worrels Bild auch so unglaublich hervorragend auf dich zu, auch wenn Worrel und du das wahrscheinlich gar nicht gemerkt haben. Denn du kommst sofort aus deinem Loch gekrochen und willst immer bis zum bitteren Ende alles ausfechten und hängst dich an jeder Kleinigkeit auf. Echt ein armseliges Dasein und ein schrecklicher Mensch, der so penetrant rechthaberisch ist.



Was diskutierst mit denen überhaupt noch so großartig über politische Themen? Bringt doch überhaupt nichts.


----------



## Siriuz (21. Oktober 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Mal ganz davon abgesehen, ob es eine gute Idee ist, Leute nur nach ihrem Aussehen zu beurteilen ... wo siehst du hier auch nur eine "Öko-Tante"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich wusste gar nicht, dass die Männerhassende Anita Dingsbumnerian mit an Andromeda gearbeitet hat. Wahnsinn. Mich wundert gar nichts mehr. Und ganz ehrlich, dass 80% der Damen nicht in einem Job arbeiten, wo man aufs äußere achtet, sieht man. Sehe jetzt 2 Damen, die "anspruchsvoll" sind. Aber das ist auch viel subjektive Meinung. Eventuell hängt das auch etwas damit zu tun, dass die meisten hier etwas Älter sind und eh alles...


----------



## LOX-TT (21. Oktober 2019)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Was diskutierst mit denen überhaupt noch so großartig über politische Themen? Bringt doch überhaupt nichts.



wohl eher umgekehrt wird ein Schuh draus  die festgefahrenen Typen in diesen Bereichen sind hier ja wohl eindeutig "Spiritogre, Batze und Co.™"


----------



## RedDragon20 (21. Oktober 2019)

Ich hab mich schon gewundert, warum Siriuz sich noch nicht dazu gemeldet hat. Aber da isser ja.  Das Trio ist komplett.


----------



## Rdrk710 (21. Oktober 2019)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Ich wusste gar nicht, dass die Männerhassende Anita Dingsbumnerian mit an Andromeda gearbeitet hat. Wahnsinn. Mich wundert gar nichts mehr. Und ganz ehrlich, dass 80% der Damen nicht in einem Job arbeiten, wo man aufs äußere achtet, sieht man. Sehe jetzt 2 Damen, die "anspruchsvoll" sind. Aber das ist auch viel subjektive Meinung. Eventuell hängt das auch etwas damit zu tun, dass die meisten hier etwas Älter sind und eh alles...



Deine imaginäre Freundin will ich mal sehen


----------



## Siriuz (21. Oktober 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> wohl eher umgekehrt wird ein Schuh draus  die festgefahrenen Typen in diesen Bereichen sind hier ja wohl eindeutig "Spiritogre, Batze und Co.™"



Glaube ich eigentlich nicht. Könnte man ja auch von dir behaupten. Du meldest dich ja auch immer, wenn irgendjemand SJW schreibt. Oder? Alleine dass du den "Schuh" wieder zu "denen" wirfst, bezeugt das. Nur mal soviel dazu.




Rdrk710 schrieb:


> Deine imaginäre Freundin will ich mal sehen



Da ich wohl nicht so ein Cuckold bin wie du, werde ich meine Freundin dir sicherlich nicht zeigen. Ich bin mit hoher Sicheheit 10-15 Jahre jünger als du, meine Freundin wahrscheinlich 20 Jahre. Wäre hier mal sehr vorsichtig, mein Alter.


----------



## RedDragon20 (21. Oktober 2019)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Da ich wohl nicht so ein Cuckold bin wie du, werde ich meine Freundin dir sicherlich nicht zeigen. Ich bin mit hoher Sicheheit 10-15 Jahre jünger als du, meine Freundin wahrscheinlich 20 Jahre. Wäre hier mal sehr vorsichtig, mein Alter.


Also bist du noch minderjährig? Das erklärt einiges...


----------



## Siriuz (21. Oktober 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Also bist du noch minderjährig? Das erklärt einiges...


Nein, ich bin viel näher an den 30 als 18. . Hat dich dass etwa angegriffen?  Wenn ja, tut es mir leid, wenn ich deine Gefühle verletzt habe.


----------



## RedDragon20 (21. Oktober 2019)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Nein, ich bin viel näher an den 30 als 18. .


Dann liegst du noch im guten Durchschnitt. 



Siriuz schrieb:


> Hat dich dass etwa angegriffen?


*das



Siriuz schrieb:


> Wenn ja, tut es mir leid, wenn ich deine Gefühle verletzt habe.


Keine Sorge. Ich habe nur festgestellt.


----------



## Siriuz (21. Oktober 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Dann liegst du noch im guten Durchschnitt.
> 
> 
> *das
> ...



Möchtest du darüber Reden?


----------



## RedDragon20 (21. Oktober 2019)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Möchtest du darüber Reden?


Hä?  Also, an deinem Timing für Witze musst du noch arbeiten. Das hat weder gezündet, noch provoziert.


----------



## Siriuz (21. Oktober 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Hä?  Also, an deinem Timing für Witze musst du noch arbeiten. Das hat weder gezündet, noch provoziert. Eher irritiert. Das kannst du doch besser.



Konzentrieren wir uns dann wieder aufs Thema oder wollen wir Nummern austauschen?


----------



## RedDragon20 (21. Oktober 2019)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Konzentrieren wir uns dann wieder aufs Thema


Dann sprich. Was sind deine Gedanken zu LGBT in Games? 



Siriuz schrieb:


> oder wollen wir Nummern austauschen?


Nochmal: Timing, mein Lieber. Timing. Sonst verfehlt der Witz die Wirkung komplett.


----------



## Siriuz (21. Oktober 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Dann sprich. Was sind deine Gedanken zu LGBT in Games?
> 
> 
> Nochmal: Timing, mein Lieber. Timing. Sonst verfehlt der Witz die Wirkung komplett.



Ich halte nichts davon alles zu politisieren und den Spieler einen Charakter aufzuzwingen, der gar nicht reinpasst. Und so war das nun mal bei Mass Effect Andromeda. Man muss auch sagen, dass dieser Charakter komplett irrelevant war. Bei Dragon Age, da haben wir ja unter anderem bei DA:I ja auch einen schwuler Magier am Start. Mir ist der Name entfallen. Der Typ aus Tevinter. War für mich persönlich völlig okay. Fand diesen auch ziemlich Rund und die Geschichte mit dem "verstoßenen Sohn" wurde schön erzählt. Alles gut.

Aber wie schon beschrieben - bei Mass Effect Andromeda haben scheinbar viele "progressive" Amerikaner mitgearbeitet, die ihre politischen Vorstellungen und Ideale im Spiel haben wollten. Das halte ich für falsch. Dieses"SJW" (gleich kommt der böse Community Offficer) sind aber ein großes Thema und sprengen mMn den Rahmen. Auch werden wir nicht einer Meinung, möchte dich auch nicht "bekehren". In einer Demokratie darf man auch Dumm sein.


----------



## RedDragon20 (21. Oktober 2019)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Ich halte nichts davon alles zu politisieren und den Spieler einen Charakter aufzuzwingen, der gar nicht reinpasst. Und so war das nun mal bei Mass Effect Andromeda. Man muss auch sagen, dass dieser Charakter komplett irrelevant war. Bei Dragon Age, da haben wir ja unter anderem bei DA:I ja auch einen schwuler Magier am Start. Mir ist der Name entfallen. Der Typ aus Tevinter. War für mich persönlich völlig okay. Fand diesen auch ziemlich Rund und die Geschichte mit dem "verstoßenen Sohn" wurde schön erzählt. Alles gut.
> 
> Aber wie schon beschrieben - bei Mass Effect Andromeda haben scheinbar viele "progressive" Amerikaner mitgearbeitet, die ihre politischen Vorstellungen und Ideale im Spiel haben wollten. Das halte ich für falsch. Dieses"SJW" (gleich kommt der böse Community Offficer) sind aber ein großes Thema und sprengen mMn den Rahmen.


Das Problem ist nicht LGBT, sondern die penetrante Umsetzung bei jüngeren Bioware-Titeln. Habe ich aber bereits in vorherigen Kommentaren festgestellt, lange bevor Batze und ich uns gegenseitig ans Pein gepisst haben. In dem Sinne störend sind Transgender odre what ever eher nicht. Krem aus DA:I z.B. hatte sowieso viel zu wenig Screentime und der Rest auch, als dass es per se negativ auffallen würde oder einem gar das ganze Spiel vermiesen könnte. Zu kritisieren ist letztlich nur die schlechte Umsetzung, die in den schlecht geschriebenen Dialogen zum Vorschein kommt. 

Und auch sind Spiele nun mal fester Bestandteil der Gesellschaft geworden. Die Gamerszene will Spiele als Kunst anerkannt haben. Also müssen Spiele natürlich auch politisch sein dürfen. Und Politik (= Gesellschaft = Mensch) fängt nunmal nicht erst bei irgendeiner Randgruppe an, sondern beim Menschen als Individuum. LGBT gehört dazu, genauso wie Rassismus, Kapitalismus usw. 

Zumal nirgendwo anders ein Transgender besser rein passt, als in ein SciFi-Setting, in dem sowieso zig verschiedene Völker mehr oder weniger friedlich zusammen leben und interagieren. In einer Welt, wie sie Mass Effect darstellt, dürften Transgender so normal sein, wie nirgendwo sonst. Bzw. nicht weiter auffallen. 



Siriuz schrieb:


> Auch werden wir nicht einer Meinung, möchte dich auch nicht "bekehren". In einer Demokratie darf man auch Dumm sein.


Dazu sag ich jetzt mal lieber nichts.


----------



## Siriuz (21. Oktober 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nicht LGBT, sondern die penetrante Umsetzung bei jüngeren Bioware-Titeln. Habe ich aber bereits in vorherigen Kommentaren festgestellt, lange bevor Batze und ich uns gegenseitig ans Pein gepisst haben. In dem Sinne störend sind Transgender odre what ever eher nicht. Krem aus DA:I z.B. hatte sowieso viel zu wenig Screentime und der Rest auch, als dass es per se negativ auffallen würde oder einem gar das ganze Spiel vermiesen könnte. Zu kritisieren ist letztlich nur die schlechte Umsetzung, die in den schlecht geschriebenen Dialogen zum Vorschein kommt.



Ich finde schon das dort das Problem liegt. Wieso sollte ich als Spieleentwickler einer Minderheit alles Recht machen wollen? Wo liegt der Sinn dahinter?

Ach Krem. Das war von der Leutnant der Sturmbullen oder? Auch so ein völlig irrelavanter Charakter. Außerdem: Mir ist deine sexuelle Ausrichtung egal, außer du schadest jemanden damit. Wieso muss man jedes  mal irgendjemanden erzählen "ich bin veganer, ich bin Schwul, ich bin ein Kampfhelikopter etc". Wen interessiert das? Es nervt einfach nur noch.


----------



## RedDragon20 (21. Oktober 2019)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Ich finde schon das dort das Problem liegt. Wieso sollte ich als Spieleentwickler einer Minderheit alles Recht machen wollen? Wo liegt der Sinn dahinter?


Wo liegt der Sinn dahinter, es *nicht* zu tun? Es gibt nunmal Schwule, Lesben, Bisexuelle, Transgender, Asexuelle usw. Warum sollten die nicht irgendwie eine Plattform bekommen, bzw. in einer Kunstform dargestellt werden? 

Ich stelle hier im Forum immer wieder ganz klar fest, dass Political Correctness von einigen zu weit getrieben wird. Es wird oft lächerlich und man erweist den betroffenen Minderheiten damit einen Bärendienst. Auch wenn das vom Team "spiritogre/batze/siriuz" gern völlig ignoriert wird. Aber es gibt keinen einzigen Grund, warum man LGBT nicht in Games thematisieren sollte. Und auch wenn es bei Bioware eher schlecht umgesetzt wird, nimmt LGBT nur einen äußerst geringfügigen Teil des Spiels ein und kann man somit eigentlich stehen lassen. 

In den Fokus der Aufmerksamkeit rückt es nur, weil darüber diskutiert und berichtet wird. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger. Nur sind wir gesellschaftlich - wie du ja gerade eindrucksvoll beweist - noch nicht so weit, nicht mehr darüber diskutieren zu müssen. Weil's immer wieder Menschen geben wird, die an LGBT-Charakteren Anstoß nehmen werden. 



Siriuz schrieb:


> Ach Krem. Das war von der Leutnant der Sturmbullen oder? Auch so ein völlig irrelavanter Charakter. Außerdem: Mir ist deine sexuelle Ausrichtung egal, außer du schadest jemanden damit. Wieso muss man jedes  mal irgendjemanden erzählen "ich bin veganer, ich bin Schwul, ich bin ein Kampfhelikopter etc". Wen interessiert das? Es nervt einfach nur noch.


So egal ist es dir ja offensichtlich nicht. Du kommentierst, du kritisierst. Also hast du doch Interesse. Wäre es anders, würdest du es ja einfach stehen lassen und teilnahmslos hinnehmen. Denn das ist das Hauptmerkmal von Gleichgültigkeit. Schlichte Teilnahmslosigkeit.

Und wenn dich das so stört, liegt das Problem vlt. nicht bei "SJWs", sondern möglicherweise doch bei dir? Wäre ja denkbar. Ich fühle mich jedenfalls nicht so sehr genervt davon. Ich feiere es zwar nicht unbedingt, aber gestört fühle ich mich auch nicht davon.


----------



## Siriuz (21. Oktober 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Wo liegt der Sinn dahinter, es *nicht* zu tun? Es gibt nunmal Schwule, Lesben, Bisexuelle, Transgender, Asexuelle usw. Warum sollten die nicht irgendwie eine Plattform bekommen, bzw. in einer Kunstform dargestellt werden?
> 
> Ich stelle hier im Forum immer wieder ganz klar fest, dass Political Correctness von einigen zu weit getrieben wird. Es wird oft lächerlich und man erweist den betroffenen Minderheiten damit einen Bärendienst. Auch wenn das vom Team "spiritogre/batze/siriuz" gern völlig ignoriert wird. Aber es gibt keinen einzigen Grund, warum man LGBT nicht in Games thematisieren sollte. Und auch wenn es bei Bioware eher schlecht umgesetzt wird, nimmt LGBT nur einen äußerst geringfügigen Teil des Spiels ein und kann man somit eigentlich stehen lassen.
> 
> ...



Auch du überließt, dass ich die Geschichte um den schwulen Magier in DA:I gut fand! Die war stimmig und rund. Ende.

Nein, du verwechselst da etwas: Mir ist das ganze Thema egal, außer es wird politisiert. Und wenn man einen Charakter mit der Prämisse "der muss jetzt Schwul/Trans/Kampfhelikopter sein" erstellt und der Charakter im ersten Erzählungsstrang schon damit wirbt "Alter ich bin so Warm, gleich wirds hier zur Sauna" - dann ist das doch Unsinn oder? Das stört mich. Mehr nicht. Auch im "echten" Leben ist mir die sexuelle Orientierung eines Menschen egal, hauptsache du bist Nett. Dann bin ich auch Nett zu dir. Ich weiß, das passt so gar nicht in dein Weltbild, aber das ist nun mal so.


----------

